# LC-B450E Power supply



## gera_terrazas (Jul 31, 2007)

hi!
need help with a power supply, the model is LC-B450E
i need to pull the 12VDC only for a specific application
does any of you know what i need to shortcircuit on this PSU in order to have it give me the 12VDC only?
thanks in advance
regards
Gerardo


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi Gerardo, and welcome to TSF! :wave:

While the PSU is running, take a Multimeter and stick the red probe and stick it in the back of the 20 or 24 pin connector. Stick it in one of the slots with a yellow wire coming out.

Take the black probe and touch it to the metal chasis, which is ground.

If you stick the red probe in the back of where the yellow wire is far enough, you can get a reading of the voltage when the PSU is running and powering the computer.


----------

